# Cannot Install - no install file?



## oem_49 (Sep 12, 2015)

When I try to run the Autoplay for this game, nothing happens. I've tried the command d:\autorun.exe which gives me the following message: 

"Unable to locate required file or required file is corrupted. C:\WINDOWS\system32\AutoRunGUI.DLL"

When I look at the Disc Files, I do not see any install file. There is, however, an uninstall.exe file. When I run this, the Program Compatibility Assistant window comes up, saying that "This program might not have installed correctly." This CD has never been installed on my PC. The disc is a CDFS disc; not sure what this means, if this is normal, or in any way related to my problem.

Thank you in advance for any help or suggestions!


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

CDFS could be the format of the CD File System on a CD-RW.
Are these copied disks?


----------



## oem_49 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for your response. They were bought used from an Amazon seller, in the original packaging and the CDs look authentic. The seller had good reviews too, so I don't think they are copies.


----------



## Lachdanan (Apr 23, 2013)

What's the name of the game you're talking about?
If it's an oldie, perhaps there are updated installers out there?


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Ask the seller to replace the disk and return it or offer to show a picture of it, destroyed.
Otherwise if he/she does not honor this, give a bad review.


----------

